# XML - XSD Felder in GUI darstellen



## max40 (10. Sep 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe eine XSD Datei und möchte einen Tree aufbauen. Der Anwender soll dann sagen können, dass das Feld XYZ einen Wert erhalten soll, gleichzeitig muss ihm dann auch mitgeteilt werden das ggf. noch weitere Felder ausgefüllt werden müssen.

Mein Problem ist dabei, wie ich von der XSD Datei zum Tree komme. Also welche Reihenfolge haben die Elemente, was ist pflicht etc.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das man aus einer XSD Datei eine 100 % Beispiel XML Datei erzeugt und die Felder mit Platzhaltern oder so gesetzt sind?

Danke + Gruß
max


----------



## dzim (10. Sep 2014)

Unter Eclipse gibt es einen Kontextmenüeintrag für Schemas (wenn man die entsprechenden Tools installiert hat) mit denen man ein Beispiel-XML aus einem Schema generieren lassen kann.
Ich nehme an, wenn du von "Tree" redest, dass du eine GUI bauen möchtest, die auf der jeweiligen Ebene in der Baumdarstellung nur die korrekten Daten erlaubt. Oder? Vielleicht wäre ein erster Ansatz, mit "xjc" (Teil vom JDK) aus dem Schema JaxB-Modellklassen generieren zu lassen. Dann musst du "nur" noch deine jeweilige Ebene vom TreeView so anpassen, dass Objekte des jeweils korrekten Typs dort erzeugt werden können.

Aber im Moment habe ich eher noch ein paar Probleme deinen Text zu verstehen...


----------



## max40 (10. Sep 2014)

Mit der Beispiel-XML habe hinbekommen, sieht schon mal gut aus.

Mit dem xjc habe ich mir jetzt auch mal die Klassen alle generien lassen. Sieht ja erstmal interessant aus. Gibt es ein Tutorial oder so, dem man entnehmen kann wie ich da vorgehe, damit ich so eine Darstellung in einem Tree hinbekomme? Wobei es mir nicht um die Darstellung geht sondern um die Ermittlung welche Elemente hinzugefügt werden können bzw. dann auch was pflicht/optional ist

Im Grunde möchte ich alle Pflicht elemente schonmal im Tree haben und dann z.B. per Rechte-Maustaste und Popup ein mögliches Subelement hinzufügen.

Hoffe es ist jetzt verständlicher 

Danke
Max


----------



## dzim (10. Sep 2014)

Dann musst du dir wohl entsprechend des Frameworks eine im Java-Modell bestehendes XML-Strucktur mit den Pflichtfeldern aufbauen und den Rest selbst implementieren.
Da ich nicht weiss, welches Framework du nutzt, kann ich dir nicht helfen. Darüber hinaus: Wenn SWT, müsste ich es mir auch erst mal wieder anschauen (weiss aber, dass es jetzt nicht sooo kompliziert war), wenn JavaFX wäre ein TreeView auch erst mal Neuland - sprich: müsste ich mal ausprobieren. Wenn Swing, dann kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen.


----------

